# [SOLVED] passwd: Authentication token manipulation error

## drescherjm

I need to change my passwords at home since LastPass was hacked. I tried to change these with passwd but that failed. On this machine I am using plain files and not LDAP or any other method.

```
john@jmd0 ~ $ passwd

Changing password for john.

(current) UNIX password:

passwd: Authentication token manipulation error

passwd: password unchanged

```

```
john@jmd0 ~ $ strace passwd

execve("/usr/bin/passwd", ["passwd"], [/* 49 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8d4000

fcntl(0, F_GETFD)                       = 0

fcntl(1, F_GETFD)                       = 0

fcntl(2, F_GETFD)                       = 0

access("/etc/suid-debug", F_OK)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f193000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=301651, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 301651, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3c6f149000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libpam.so.0", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\200(\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=55712, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2150936, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3c6ef3b000

mprotect(0x7f3c6ef47000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3c6f147000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xc000) = 0x7f3c6f147000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libpam_misc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\320\20\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14392, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2109728, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3c6ed37000

mprotect(0x7f3c6ed3a000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3c6ef39000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2000) = 0x7f3c6ef39000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\200\354\341\30<\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1425792, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6ed36000

mmap(0x3c18e00000, 3529608, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x3c18e00000

mprotect(0x3c18f55000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x3c19154000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x154000) = 0x3c19154000

mmap(0x3c19159000, 19336, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x3c19159000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\360\r\240\31<\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17240, ...}) = 0

mmap(0x3c19a00000, 2109704, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x3c19a00000

mprotect(0x3c19a02000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x3c19c02000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2000) = 0x3c19c02000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6ed35000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6ed34000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6ed33000

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7f3c6ed34700) = 0

mprotect(0x3c19c02000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x3c19154000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3c6ef39000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3c6f147000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x608000, 4096, PROT_READ)     = 0

mprotect(0x3c16a1d000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f149000, 301651)          = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8d4000

brk(0x8f5000)                           = 0x8f5000

getuid()                                = 1000

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

fstat(0, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 29), ...}) = 0

readlink("/proc/self/fd/0", "/dev/pts/29"..., 511) = 11

stat("/dev/pts/29", {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 29), ...}) = 0

access("/var/run/utmpx", F_OK)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/var/run/utmp", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fcntl(3, F_GETFD)                       = 0x1 (flags FD_CLOEXEC)

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_SET)                   = 0

alarm(0)                                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {0x3c18f04840, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

alarm(10)                               = 0

fcntl(3, F_SETLKW, {type=F_RDLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}) = 0

read(3, "\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\10\0\0\0\10\"\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\1\0\0\0003N\0\0~\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\10\0\0\0-$\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0<)\0\0tty1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0=)\0\0tty2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0>)\0\0tty3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0?)\0\0tty4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0@)\0\0tty5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0A)\0\0tty6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\224)\0\0:0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\10\0\0\0L*\0\0pts/0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0S*\0\0pts/1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0]*\0\0pts/2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0b*\0\0pts/3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0r*\0\0pts/4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\334)\0\0pts/6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\230;\0\0pts/5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\211?\0\0pts/7\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\10\0\0\0\333S\0\0pts/15\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\23\27\0\0pts/17\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\326{\0\0pts/18\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\362\7\0\0pts/19\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0&L\0\0pts/20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\32B\0\0pts/15\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\326G\0\0pts/21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\201@\0\0pts/13\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\220P\0\0pts/22\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\357\3\0\0pts/28\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0&\4\0\0pts/29\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

fcntl(3, F_SETLKW, {type=F_UNLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}) = 0

alarm(0)                                = 10

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

getuid()                                = 1000

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC|SOCK_NONBLOCK, 0) = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC|SOCK_NONBLOCK, 0) = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=538, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

read(3, "# /etc/nsswitch.conf:\n# $Header:"..., 4096) = 538

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f192000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=301651, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 301651, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3c6f149000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0p!\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=51528, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2147736, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3c6eb26000

mprotect(0x7f3c6eb32000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3c6ed31000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xb000) = 0x7f3c6ed31000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0x7f3c6ed31000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f149000, 301651)          = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fcntl(3, F_GETFD)                       = 0x1 (flags FD_CLOEXEC)

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3072, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

read(3, "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash\n"..., 4096) = 3072

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f192000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3072, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

read(3, "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash\n"..., 4096) = 3072

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f192000, 4096)            = 0

getuid()                                = 1000

setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE, {rlim_cur=0, rlim_max=0}) = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_AS, {rlim_cur=RLIM_INFINITY, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_CPU, {rlim_cur=RLIM_INFINITY, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_DATA, {rlim_cur=RLIM_INFINITY, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_FSIZE, {rlim_cur=RLIM_INFINITY, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=RLIM_INFINITY, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)

setrlimit(RLIMIT_RSS, {rlim_cur=RLIM_INFINITY, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=RLIM_INFINITY, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {SIG_IGN, [ALRM], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {SIG_IGN, [HUP], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_IGN, [INT], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN, [PIPE], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN, [QUIT], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {SIG_IGN, [TERM], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTSTP, {SIG_IGN, [TSTP], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTOU, {SIG_IGN, [TTOU], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

umask(077)                              = 022

stat("/etc/pam.d", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/pam.d/passwd", O_RDONLY)     = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=144, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

read(3, "#%PAM-1.0\n\nauth       sufficient"..., 4096) = 144

open("/lib64/security/pam_rootok.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\260\5\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=5920, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2101296, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0x7f3c6e924000

mprotect(0x7f3c6e925000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3c6eb24000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0x7f3c6eb24000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0x7f3c6eb24000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

open("/etc/pam.d/system-auth", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=409, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f191000

read(4, "auth\t\trequired\tpam_env.so \nauth\t"..., 4096) = 409

open("/lib64/security/pam_env.so", O_RDONLY) = 5

read(5, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0p\r\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14264, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2109648, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0) = 0x7f3c6e720000

mprotect(0x7f3c6e723000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3c6e922000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0x2000) = 0x7f3c6e922000

close(5)                                = 0

mprotect(0x7f3c6e922000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

open("/lib64/security/pam_unix.so", O_RDONLY) = 5

read(5, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\340'\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=51776, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2196288, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0) = 0x7f3c6e507000

mprotect(0x7f3c6e512000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3c6e712000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0xb000) = 0x7f3c6e712000

mmap(0x7f3c6e714000, 45888, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6e714000

close(5)                                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 5

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=301651, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 301651, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 5, 0) = 0x7f3c6e4bd000

close(5)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 5

read(5, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\320@\3402<\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=91544, ...}) = 0

mmap(0x3c32e00000, 2194096, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0) = 0x3c32e00000

mprotect(0x3c32e15000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x3c33014000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0x14000) = 0x3c33014000

mmap(0x3c33016000, 6832, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x3c33016000

close(5)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY)  = 5

read(5, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0`\n\240'<\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=37584, ...}) = 0

mmap(0x3c27a00000, 2318784, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0) = 0x3c27a00000

mprotect(0x3c27a08000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x3c27c07000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0x7000) = 0x3c27c07000

mmap(0x3c27c09000, 184768, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x3c27c09000

close(5)                                = 0

mprotect(0x3c27c07000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x3c33014000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3c6e712000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6e4bd000, 301651)          = 0

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f191000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/pam.d/system-auth", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=409, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f191000

read(4, "auth\t\trequired\tpam_env.so \nauth\t"..., 4096) = 409

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f191000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/pam.d/system-auth", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=409, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f191000

read(4, "auth\t\trequired\tpam_env.so \nauth\t"..., 4096) = 409

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f191000, 4096)            = 0

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f192000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/pam.d/other", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=128, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

read(3, "auth       required\tpam_deny.so\n"..., 4096) = 128

open("/lib64/security/pam_deny.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0@\5\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=5832, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2101280, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0x7f3c6e305000

mprotect(0x7f3c6e306000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3c6e505000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0x7f3c6e505000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0x7f3c6e505000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f192000, 4096)            = 0

getuid()                                = 1000

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY)           = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3072, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

read(3, "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash\n"..., 4096) = 3072

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f192000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY)           = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3072, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

read(3, "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash\n"..., 4096) = 3072

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f192000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3072, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

read(3, "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash\n"..., 4096) = 3072

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f192000, 4096)            = 0

geteuid()                               = 1000

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f3c6ed349d0) = 2165

write(4, "\0", 1)                       = 1

close(3)                                = 0

close(4)                                = 0

wait4(2165, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 7}], 0, NULL) = 2165

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, NULL, 8) = 0

fstat(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 29), ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f192000

write(1, "Changing password for john.\n", 28Changing password for john.

) = 28

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [TSTP], [], 8) = 0

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_CONTINUE or TCSETSF, {B38400 opost isig icanon -echo ...}) = 0

write(2, "(current) UNIX password: ", 25(current) UNIX password: ) = 25

read(0, "xxxxxx\n", 511)              = 9

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_STOP or TCSETSW, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

write(2, "\n", 1

)                       = 1

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_STOP or TCSETSW, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3072, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f191000

read(3, "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash\n"..., 4096) = 3072

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f191000, 4096)            = 0

geteuid()                               = 1000

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f3c6ed349d0) = 2176

write(4, "xxxxx\0", 9)               = 9

close(3)                                = 0

close(4)                                = 0

wait4(2176, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 7}], 0, NULL) = 2176

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, NULL, 8) = 0

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

fstat(0, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 29), ...}) = 0

readlink("/proc/self/fd/0", "/dev/pts/29", 4095) = 11

stat("/dev/pts/29", {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 29), ...}) = 0

access("/var/run/utmpx", F_OK)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/var/run/utmp", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_SET)                   = 0

alarm(0)                                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {0x3c18f04840, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x3c18e32440}, {SIG_IGN, [ALRM], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, 8) = 0

alarm(10)                               = 0

fcntl(3, F_SETLKW, {type=F_RDLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}) = 0

read(3, "\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\10\0\0\0\10\"\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\1\0\0\0003N\0\0~\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\10\0\0\0-$\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0<)\0\0tty1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0=)\0\0tty2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0>)\0\0tty3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0?)\0\0tty4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0@)\0\0tty5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\6\0\0\0A)\0\0tty6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\224)\0\0:0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\10\0\0\0L*\0\0pts/0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0S*\0\0pts/1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0]*\0\0pts/2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0b*\0\0pts/3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0r*\0\0pts/4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\334)\0\0pts/6\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\230;\0\0pts/5\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\211?\0\0pts/7\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\10\0\0\0\333S\0\0pts/15\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\23\27\0\0pts/17\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\326{\0\0pts/18\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\362\7\0\0pts/19\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0&L\0\0pts/20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\32B\0\0pts/15\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\326G\0\0pts/21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\201@\0\0pts/13\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\220P\0\0pts/22\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0\357\3\0\0pts/28\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

read(3, "\7\0\0\0&\4\0\0pts/29\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 384) = 384

fcntl(3, F_SETLKW, {type=F_UNLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}) = 0

alarm(0)                                = 10

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {SIG_IGN, [ALRM], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x3c18e32440}, NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

getuid()                                = 1000

geteuid()                               = 1000

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3519, ...}) = 0

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3519, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3c6f191000

read(3, "TZif2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 3519

lseek(3, -2252, SEEK_CUR)               = 1267

read(3, "TZif2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 2252

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6f191000, 4096)            = 0

getpid()                                = 2164

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_DGRAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC, 0) = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/dev/log"}, 110) = -1 EPROTOTYPE (Protocol wrong type for socket)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC, 0) = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/dev/log"}, 110) = 0

sendto(3, "<85>May 10 11:25:41 passwd[2164]"..., 148, MSG_NOSIGNAL, NULL, 0) = 148

select(0, NULL, NULL, NULL, {1, 837226}) = 0 (Timeout)

write(2, "passwd: Authentication failure\n", 31passwd: Authentication failure

) = 31

write(2, "passwd: password unchanged\n", 27passwd: password unchanged

) = 27

munmap(0x7f3c6e924000, 2101296)         = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6e720000, 2109648)         = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6e507000, 2196288)         = 0

munmap(0x3c32e00000, 2194096)           = 0

munmap(0x3c27a00000, 2318784)           = 0

munmap(0x7f3c6e305000, 2101280)         = 0

exit_group(10) 
```

```
john@jmd0 ~ $ sudo equery list pam

Password:

 * Searching for pam ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.3:0

john@jmd0 ~ $ sudo equery list shadow

 * Searching for shadow ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3:0
```

Note: The above output was edited to remove the real password...

----------

## drescherjm

The reason was my /etc/pam.d/system-auth caused this after (most likely years ago) I commented out the pam_cracklib.so line

```
#password        required        pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3
```

I believe I thought that would get rid of the password restriction and allow me to set any password I want. However commenting this out broke my ability to change the password.

----------

